# How to take Pictures of Fish in an Aquarium (Video)



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

I do not claim to be a professional photographer but I know a thing or two that will benefit the beginner.
All pictures used in this video are mine which I've taken over the last 3 years.

Patience is the key! If you have any questions after watching the video please don't hesitate to ask.

I know there's a few pro photographers on here so please bare in mind I made this video to help out the beginners.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Jul 14, 2003)

excellent video! i'm watching it now.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, I hope you found it informative.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Excellent! Thank you so much =D>


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

hbbyhorse said:


> Excellent! Thank you so much =D>


No problem at all


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the video, given me some things to try. Just got into fish keeping and pretty frustrated with the challenge of photographing them. Slugging it out with a $100 camera for now, but I can see a DSLR on the shopping list real soon..


----------



## aquaholic85 (Nov 22, 2007)

This dude rocks!!!


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for watching guys ; )


----------



## hotdogstuff (Sep 30, 2004)

Appreciate the info.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

My pleasure. Cheers.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Your videos are quite helpful. I'd love one about different lenses, differences with point and shoot vs DSLR etc if you ever got the chance. Some people use their iphone too for instance and surely there are tips for that.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

aquariam said:


> Your videos are quite helpful. I'd love one about different lenses, differences with point and shoot vs DSLR etc if you ever got the chance. Some people use their iphone too for instance and surely there are tips for that.


I'll see what I can do as spare time is hard to find lately. I like the p+s and iPhone idea for a vid


----------

